# 나는 공부를 혔어요



## LucasHoage

I received this sentence to study.:

나는 공부를 혔어요.

I translated this to:

I did studying. (Which makes sense, since its nominalizing the verb study in past tense form)

However, the text translates it to:

I studied.

This would make studied a verb and not a noun. Right?

Example: Nominalized

I am studying

I am doing studying

I did studying

We are studying

Example: Not Nominalized

I studied

We studied

They Studied


Is this just a simple textbook error?


How about another sentence:


남자가 운잔을 해요.

Does this translate to:

The/A man is doing driving?

Or

The/A man is driving? (Wouldn't this make driving a verb?)


I hate gerunds....


----------



## marcie

Your problem is whether 'study' is a verb or a noun, right?
When you look at translation on your textbook, it seems that 'study' is a verb in English sentence but in Korean it looks like a noun. So you are confused. 
Did I understand your question well?

What I want to say is that you need to think that translation is just translation. 
The sentence 'I studied' is just a meaning of '나는 공부를 했다.' That's all. You can't contrast one to one between English and Korean grammatically. 

If we analyze the sentence '나는 공부를 했다', '나는' occupies the position of subject and '공부를' does the position of object and '했다' does the position of verb.

The meaning of '공부를 하다' and '공부하다' is same but the grammatical composition of two expressions is different. 

As I mentioned above, '공부를 하다' is object+ verb but 공부하다 is a verb as it is. 

If you want to make a sentence with gerund, you can say '나는 공부를 하고 있다.'

'나는 공부를 한다.' is a sentence in present. 

'-을 하고 있다' is a gerund. 

You can attach this gerund expression to only active verbs. 

e.g. 공부하다, 운전하다, 먹다, 달리다 etc. 
So when you read translation in your textbook, you may want to match Korean with English directly. But I think it would be better to accept translation as just translation. 

I hope I understood your questoin well. : )


----------



## stupoh

Some verbs in Korean can be separated to a noun (object) + verb 하다. For example: 
공부하다 can also be written as 공부를 하다
운전하다 can also be written as 운전을 하다

As far as I know the two forms are interchangeable and have exact same meaning. But note that not all verbs ending with 하다 have this property. 좋아하다 for one, cant be separated into two. I think there's a thread about this before. If you're interested you can search the thread.

In English, you could literally translate 공부를 했어요 to "I did studying", but I think since in Korean AFAIK there's no different nuances at all between 공부하다 and 공부를 하다 the correct translation should be "I studied".

About gerund in English, my knowledge is very limited. But I think Korean has a couple separate grammars that corresponding to the gerund of English, CMIIW.

I am studying
공부를 하고 있어요

We are studying
우리 공부 하고 있어요

Grammar: Verb + 고 있어요 (Present Continuous Tense)

I am doing studying
공부하는거 하고 있어요 (doesn't sound natural, someone please correct me)

I did studying
공부하는거 했어요 (also sounds unnatural..)

Grammar: Verb + 은/는거 OR Verb + 은/는것이 (forming noun from a verb)
This is the most common way to form a noun from a verb, but sometimes different rules are used:

I hate smoking (cigarette)
담배 피우기 싫어요 (피우다 + 기)

Her smile is pretty
그녀의 웃음이 예뻐요 (웃다 + 음, but this one does not correspond to English gerund I think, but it's also a way to form noun from verb)


I'm also still learning Korean so I could be wrong. Hope this can help, goodluck!


----------

